# Carrying your leatherman



## mccavazos (Dec 27, 2005)

So how do you do it? I got a Wave for Christmas, and frankly I find teh included carrying case a bit uncomfortable, and too large. It seems to me that the beltloop should be mounted higher up instead of in the middle of the case so that it does not jab into your side. I went ahead and ordered a basic nylon one from leatherman (http://www.leatherman.com/shop/shop.aspx?category=6 the standard nylon at the bottom), I am huge fan of ripoffs. I was told that the CO-80T would hold my Wave, but I am still waiting on an email from holster depot to see if they even have any in stock. What do you use for your wave? Any other ripoffs that work? I am looking for a softer case if possible, I have two ripoffs holsters, one made of a really soft nylong, and the other made from a much harder nylon. I would much prefer the softer one if they have one that fits.


Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Malpaso (Dec 27, 2005)

My favorite holsters are the BBC brand which I get at www.bagdepot.com. They have the belt clips high up on the holster, so they don't ride into your hips and waist. I use them for my cell phone, knives and flashlights.


----------



## AlexSchira (Dec 27, 2005)

I always use a Nite Ize multi-holster. Holds my Wave with the pocket clip, a heavily modded Mini Mag, the two bit kits for the wave, my flip phone, an iPod Nano in a little padded slipcase, headphones, my keys and even a couple bandages and tylenol. 
Can't agree enough about the Wave's leather case, it's a complete joke. I haven't heard much better about the nylon either, stick to the pocket/larnyard clip or a multi holster. I've converted all the guys at work to Nite Ize stuff simply because they carry too much in their pockets, but I'm not going to sell their products for them. But the pocket clip for the Wave is very nice, just don't mistake it for a belt clip and it'll last as long as the tool.


----------



## mccavazos (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks for the ifo. Is this the bbc holster that you were refering to? http://www.bagdepot.com/security_final/sc3/sc_144.htm 

What else does everyone use?


Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Malpaso (Dec 27, 2005)

That's similar to the one I use for my Gerber Multitool, but a little bigger, and it has a belt clip instead of a belt loop.

I carry my phone in
http://www.bagdepot.com/security_final/sc6/sc_270.htm

I use this for AA minimags
http://www.bagdepot.com/security_final/sc5/sc_223.htm

I can't find the one I use for my A2, I *think* it was one of the pepper spray holsters.


----------



## KAM (Dec 27, 2005)

I carry the Juice Xe6 which is smaller but just as usefull as the wave


----------



## CLHC (Dec 27, 2005)

I use the included stainless steel clip and have no problem with it sitting in my pant's pocket. It also depends on where I'll be working, and using the included nylon holster riding on my right-side hip doesn't bother me at all. And that's with the Leatherman Charge XTi. The Leatherman Juice S4 comes along with me in its own holster and sometimes I forget that it's on me.


----------



## AJ_Dual (Dec 28, 2005)

I carry my original Wave in the last generation nylon/velcro Leatherman holster before the yellow "Leatherman" embroidery. (White embroidered pic of unfolded Leatherman, and "Leatherman" stitched in red) 

My dog chewed up the form fitting nylon that the Wave came with, and I ordered a replacment. This one is the softer pouch but it works fine.

The biggest thing for me is that almost any holster I will use HAS to be able to mount horizontally along my belt. This makes them blend in a bit better since horizontal items are just a black rectangle against the longer black rectangle of my belt. 

I want to carry lots of things on my belt, like a phone, EDC light, my Leatherman etc., leaving my pockets free. But I want to avoid the "Bat belt" syndrome, or cop-wannabe "Strange Ranger" look at all costs. It's also more comfortable when your body can just bend around the horizontal items instead of having vertical items poking into your gut and sides.


----------



## mccavazos (Dec 28, 2005)

Just a quick question: What are tye actrual dimensions of the new wave and charge ti? Leatherman only posts the length and weight. I've measered my wave at about 1 5/8 wide, but is there a better refrence somwhere? I am guessing that I will need a holster that is at least 1 3/4 wide, prolly better off with close to 2. And I can't even guess about thickness...


----------



## bubbacatfish (Dec 28, 2005)

TADGear has a web belt pouch that fits the Wave prefectly. It's the Tad-S2 (I think), can be worn vertically or horizontally, it's pretty comfortable & inconspicuous when worn horizontally.


----------



## Haz (Dec 28, 2005)

I have a Leatherman Squirt P4, which fits into the fifth pocket quite easily.


----------



## mccavazos (Dec 29, 2005)

Thnaks for all of the input. I used to love the idea of horiz. carry, but it just doesn't work well for me. (I guess that I am too small). I have the old countycomm X5 puches, and I just can't wear them in the horiz. position. Anyone using a ripoffs holster? Or anything else with a clip? and any links?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## CLHC (Dec 29, 2005)

Don't know if you're interested about this tether, but it looks interesting from Hammerhead Industries. Besides they have other interesting products.

http://www.gearkeeper.com/Tools/multitoolsecurit.html


----------



## cbxer55 (Jan 4, 2006)

I carrymy charge ti using the pocket clip, on my left pocket oppostie the Benchmade Neil Blackwood folser on my right pocket. Surefire U2 on belt left side. Gun on belt in IWB holster right side.


----------



## heathah (Jan 4, 2006)

Juice Pro in leather belt sheath on my belt.  Great for office environments.


----------



## sotyakr (Jan 4, 2006)

I've been carrying my L'man Pulse in a Ripoffs holster (forget which model #) that was designed for the even older PST's (without tool lock levers) so it's a pretty snug fit. But, it's gone through about three years work EDC use, and is holding up very well. The velcro has lost some of it's "stick", but it's not an issue. The metal clip is very secure, and the holster has never pulled off of my belt from getting snagged, yet is easily removed at the end of the day. Actually, I don't mind the fit since it minimizes "belt clutter".


----------



## larrymz3 (Jan 5, 2006)

www.buybrown.com

He has a cool kydex holster.


----------



## mountaineer (Jan 6, 2006)

Here is how I carry mine .












Kenny


----------



## bubbacatfish (Jan 6, 2006)

mountain said:


> Here is how I carry mine .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice setup! Looks like a combo companion from Dix Leather Works.


----------



## larrymz3 (Jan 6, 2006)

Thats really cool. I wonder if it could be purchased without those gold screws?


----------



## larrymz3 (Jan 6, 2006)

Also, bladetech makes a nice Kydex holster.


----------



## mountaineer (Jan 6, 2006)

I made this sheath myself . It´s a coppie of a Leatherworks custom companion.


. The brass rivits are just what I had at the time you could use silver and smaller ones if you wanted .
This is my EDC it is ALWAYS on my belt . It rides high enough that it can even be covered by a T-shirt . If you dont want it to show .

Kenny


----------



## mccavazos (Jan 6, 2006)

The kydex holsters look pretty cool, but im not sure that they will fit the bill quite right. On the stock leather holster there are two little side pockets that leatherman.com says are for "Accessories". What accessories fit in these? I was hoping to carry the bit driver kist, but there is no way that the side pockets are wide enough. Any ideas?


----------



## ackbar (Jan 6, 2006)

> On the stock leather holster there are two little side pockets that leatherman.com says are for "Accessories". What accessories fit in these? I was hoping to carry the bit driver kist, but there is no way that the side pockets are wide enough. Any ideas?



I store a spare AAA for my mp3 player in those side pockets. I'd imagine that you could fit a AAA based light as well.


----------



## roknrandy (Jan 6, 2006)

I just sent mine back to the factory for refurb/replace after having it for 19 years. I feel like part of me is missing


----------

